# Help - Slap cheek and 13 weeks pregnant



## gizmo123 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi
If anyone could help I'd be really grateful. I've been exposed at work to children with slap cheek (I'm a primary teacher) and am unsure of the risks to me being pregnant. I rang my GP who said it should be fine, although then rang my midwife and looked on the internet and it has said it can cause miscarriage in the fisrt 20 weeks! What do I do? Any advice gratefully received!!!


----------



## Pingu (Sep 7, 2005)

Hi Gizmo

Really feeling for you right now- I understand about slap-cheek being a primary teacher too. Apparently it is infectious before the rash appears. Are the children involved in your class?
I would go back to your GP and talk over your fears and see if your mind can be put at rest. Explain what your midwife said and really push for an appointment.
Other than that, I really don't know what advice to offer but will be thinking of you and hope all will be fine and you continue to have a happy and healthy pregnancy.
Keep in touch
LOL
Carla
XXXXX


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

You can get your blood taken to find out if you are immune, you probably are but best to make sure.  They may be able to use same sample from your booking bloods, they can where i am

Cheryl


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi Gizmo,

My daughter got slap cheek when I was pregnant with my son ( before I was 20 weeks )  & my doctor didnt mention it affecting my pregnancy at all & I gave birth to a health baby boy.


Good luck with your pregnancy

Love Katy. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

My Friend was exposed to this in the 1st tri and she had to have constant scanning until she passed the 'worry' stage, Your midwife should be helpingyou sort this out!

Debs
xxx


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

You should speak again to your GP as there is a risk to the foetus if you haven't had the virus yourself earlier in life and though there is blood test to see if you do have the antibodies, it is not 100% accurate. I would speak to GP or midwife again for guidance.

Ruth


----------

